# Drivers For Emachine W3050



## PC XPERIENCE (Mar 19, 2005)

HELLO TO EVERYONE I BUYED A EMACHINE W3050 MY PROBLEM IS THAT WINDOWS XP (HOME EDITION) DON'T RECONIGZED TWO DRIVERS 

THE FIRST IS (BUS SM DRIVER)
THE SECOND IS (OTHER PCI BRIDGE DRIVER)

MY QUESTION IS: :sad: 

SOMEBODY HAVE THE NAME OF THIS DRIVER? HOW CAN I GET THIS DRIVERS? :4-dontkno IF YOU HAVE THE DRIVERS, CAN YOU PASS TO ME BY E-MAIL  

I WILL APRECIATE TO ANYBODY THAT CAN HELP ME 
SO SORRY FOR MY MEXICAN ENGLISH BUT I KNOW THAT YOU UNDERSTAND TANK YOU SOW MUCH

THIS IS MY E-MAIL'S [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## PC XPERIENCE (Mar 19, 2005)

PC XPERIENCE said:


> HELLO TO EVERYONE I BUYED A EMACHINE W3050 MY PROBLEM IS THAT WINDOWS XP (HOME EDITION) DON'T RECONIGZED TWO DRIVERS
> 
> THE FIRST IS (BUS SM DRIVER)
> THE SECOND IS (OTHER PCI BRIDGE DRIVER)
> ...


----------



## PC XPERIENCE (Mar 19, 2005)

*i need the drivers for emachine w3050*

HELLO TO EVERYONE I BUYED A EMACHINE W3050 MY PROBLEM IS THAT WINDOWS XP (HOME EDITION) DON'T RECONIGZED TWO DRIVERS 

THE FIRST IS (BUS SM DRIVER)
THE SECOND IS (OTHER PCI BRIDGE DRIVER)

MY QUESTION IS: :sad: 

SOMEBODY HAVE THE NAME OF THIS DRIVER? HOW CAN I GET THIS DRIVERS? :4-dontkno IF YOU HAVE THE DRIVERS, CAN YOU PASS TO ME BY E-MAIL  

I WILL APRECIATE TO ANYBODY THAT CAN HELP ME 
SO SORRY FOR MY MEXICAN ENGLISH BUT I KNOW THAT YOU UNDERSTAND TANK YOU SOW MUCH

THIS IS MY E-MAIL'S [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected][/QUOTE]


----------

